# vacuum cleaners



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, when we first got married. . . .actually before we were married. . . a salesman came to the door of the apartment and wanted to sell us a vacuum. AND we'd get a free gift. One of the free gifts was a small TV and at the time we did not have one. So we let him vacuum our whole apartment  and then asked what gift we would get. He made a great show of checking something and said we got a set of knives. So we said, well, we have a set of knives; if we'd won a TV we might be interested, but never mind. Then he made a great show of 'calling his manager' and, long story short, we got a vacuum and a TV.

The vacuum looked like the one pictured here: http://cgi.ebay.com/TRISTAR-CANISTER-VACUUM-2-SPEED-WITH-ATT-1975-MODEL_W0QQitemZ110473687985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Vacuum?hash=item19b8beb3b1

The TV looked like a TV. 

The TV is long gone, though it probably lasted at least 10 years which isn't too bad. The cleaning lady has been grumbling about the vacuum for a few years, though, really, it still works o.k. Only thing is we've been having to replace beater bars and such. DH used it last night for some clean up and he said today that, yeah, maybe it's time for a new one. It is, after all, 30 years old, so that's not a bad run!

So. Any recommendations? We have mostly hardwood floors which we just dust with a dry moppish thing. Only one room has carpeting now and that is my son's room and he's almost never there and anyway it's a berber so it's not shaggy or anything. There are low pile area rugs in other bedrooms and the rug we just put in the living room. No kids at home. No pets. I'd like something fairly light so that it's easy to carry up and down the stairs because the rooms that have rugs are on both levels. Maybe something more like what they used to call an electric broom.

I await your collective wisdom!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Is there any Vacuum other than a Rainbow
Not according to my DW!!!

DW suffers from severe allergies and swears by her Rainbow.
Definitely not cheap but well worth it -- we currently have a 15+ year old SE model.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pictures?  links?  'cause I never heard of it. . . . 

did look at Dysons at Home Depot today, but the ones they had were all way bigger than I need.

I'm thinking too, though, I could do without having to replace bags. . . .


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I was going to say a Dyson but that would be overkill for what you need it for. I LOVE my Dyson but we only have one small area that is hardwood. They are pretty heavy too - or at least the old models are.

I use the hose and attachments for dusting and love watching the canister fill up. It fills quite quickly too - which is kind of disturbing.

But I know I am getting rid off all those dust bunnies!

Jenna


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> pictures? links? 'cause I never heard of it. . . .
> 
> did look at Dysons at Home Depot today, but the ones they had were all way bigger than I need.
> 
> I'm thinking too, though, I could do without having to replace bags. . . .


http://www.rainbowsystem.com/rainbowsystem/main/

Rainbows don't use bags or filters -- they use water. Everything is pulled through water and all the dust bunnies and whatnot get trapped in the water --- and its remarkable how a clean looking floor can turn the water to sludge!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I forgot how to create the link, but there is this great thread about Dyson that  wound up including discussion of other vacuums too.

Topic: Dyson Vacuum cleaner  (Read 1015 times) 

Just sayin.......


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got a Dyson. It does a great job on the door hair on my hardwood floors.

...when it comes out of the closet, that is.....


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I forgot how to create the link, but there is this great thread about Dyson that wound up including discussion of other vacuums too.
> 
> Topic: Dyson Vacuum cleaner (Read 1015 times)
> 
> Just sayin.......


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8317.msg170183.html#msg170183


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Is there any Vacuum other than a Rainbow


I suspect someone with one room to clean--on occasion--doesn't want to spend $1900 on a vacuum, especially one that was the third lowest rated (and dead last in carpet cleaning performance) out of a field of 19 in a recent Consumer Reports test. But I could be wrong.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

well, the main thing is I don't want it to be work.   We have no allergy issue and just want something pretty light.

As to Consumer Reports. . . .I'll check there, but I'd say this place beats 'em hands down on certain items!  

Geoff, I thought there was a previous thread on vacuums. . . .I should have looked harder. . . .I'll wander over there. . . .thanks for locating it, Jaasy. . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wish they would make a vacuum cleaner that is a pleasure to take out of the closet and put away.  That's the part I hate, so I usually end up using swiffer on wood floors and a hand vac on the living room rug.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . .really, what I want, is something like a hand vac on a stick.


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

I would suggest an Oreck, they have different models as far as filters go. The Oreck is light weight and can be used on all floors. They also come with a warranty, as long as you take it in to get cleaned and serviced(at no cost to you), once a year. I have had mine for almost 4 years and have no complaints.


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

We have a little Electrolux rechargable, vacuum on a stick type of thing, with a detachable hand vac. We use it mostly for quick pick ups in between cleanings, on both hardwood and area rugs (I don't think it would work well on regular carpet). It doesn't do the greatest in the corners or edges, but I just detach the hand vac and use that. While it will never replace our regular vac, it does what we bought it for - not having to drag out the vac everytime the kids drop crumbs!

We bought ours a couple of years ago from Costco for less than a $100. If it died, I would definitely buy another.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like you need another cannister due to the type of flooring you have.  You just can't beat Miehle.  not sure I am spelling it correctly.
Paula ny


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, I can understand not wanting to change bags, but emptying the containers on the bagless ones can be even yuckier if you have the occasional dead cricket and such things in there.  I mean, it's supposed to just all tip out over the trash can, but if _anything_ you vacuum up is the slightest bit damp, it all sticks together and you end up having to scrape it off the sides of the container.  

I think it was in that other, earlier thread that someone told me that the newer bagless ones were really NOT yucky, but since then I've looked at a couple at stores and was underwhelmed. I'll be sticking with a bag model when mine gives up the ghost... which could be soon.... it's a Hoover 1000 bought in 1989.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Changing the bags is one of the things I really hate.  My canister vac requires that.  My hand vacs have cups that I empty each time I use them.  I just stick the cup into a bag and most of the dust falls into the bag.  Then I clean up the cup and the filter.  I hate that!  But at least the hand vac goes back into the closet without dust inside.  My canister vac with bags holds the dust and for a long time it's sitting in the closet.  Even though there is an indicator that is supposed to let me know when to change the bag, it's not really doing its job.  I usually end up changing the bag after dust has already spilled over to the canister.  It's a messy job.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, when we first got married. . . .actually before we were married. . . a salesman came to the door of the apartment and wanted to sell us a vacuum. AND we'd get a free gift. One of the free gifts was a small TV and at the time we did not have one. So we let him vacuum our whole apartment  and then asked what gift we would get. He made a great show of checking something and said we got a set of knives. So we said, well, we have a set of knives; if we'd won a TV we might be interested, but never mind. Then he made a great show of 'calling his manager' and, long story short, we got a vacuum and a TV.
> 
> The vacuum looked like the one pictured here: http://cgi.ebay.com/TRISTAR-CANISTER-VACUUM-2-SPEED-WITH-ATT-1975-MODEL_W0QQitemZ110473687985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Vacuum?hash=item19b8beb3b1
> 
> ...


Ann, I got this cheap little "Shark" that works great in our spare bedroom and on our little popcorn or chips mishaps on the ceramic tile. The handle even pops off to make it a hand vac... I have seen a Dirt Devil one like it too. Ours was like $20 on sale for $10 on the Black Friday sale last year. It is really handay and my DD(10) uses it all the time (for fun mostly) 

But I also noticed at Buffalo Wild Wings they use this thing that looked like our old carpet sweeper from when I was little and it appeared to run on batteries... NOW that thing sucked up everything it ran over! I meant to ask the little guy when he came back over to our table what brand it was but I was dealing with a distraught MIL after the SAINTS lost to the BUCS at the time...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh wait, Ann, you're not by any chance considering a hand vacuum, are you?  Because I have one here that was a Christmas present a couple of years ago and I've never used it.  I'd gladly let it go to a new home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Susan, but I have one of those.  Need one that can be used while you're standing upright. . . . 'cause the cleaning lady would just rather not have to crawl around to vacuum.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

get a iRobot Roomba! Its totally not work, just push the button.  We got one a few months ago and now we start the Roomba and go shopping. Housework being done when I'm out of the house! My next Roomba will be the one you can program - set a schedule - and it automatically returns to its "home base" (charging station). When we get home from shopping now we play a game of "find the robot", my 3 year old loves it.

Our previous vacuum was a Dyson. We have no faults with it and are keeping it in the closet as a backup.

My Mom had a Rainbow when we were growing up. My job was to empty the nasty thing. I still get the heaves thinking about it. And I think you should probably was the basin, I don't think we did anything other than rinse it, but I remember a foul smell from it as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still stuck on the words "cleaning lady"

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm still stuck on the words "cleaning lady"
> 
> Betsy


<sigh>

Life's unfair. I have a child and three happily shedding cats, and_ I_ don't have a cleaning lady. <pout>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband says I don't need a cleaning lady as long as I have him (and he's right) but it's not the same.
<also pouting>

Betsy


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the KIRBY vacuum. In my family this is the vacuum to have. My mother is the Queen of vacuuming (we're talking at least 3 times a day). For years she killed them on average of one every six months or so... until we got the KIRBY. That thing lasted forever!!! After several years its handle broke (was replaces with a broom handle, it's bag got cut (by a ghost carrying pinking sheers -- after all none of us kids did it ), and the cord developed a short. Mom took it to the repair shop and it came back good as new in a few days (i thought she was going to go crazy it took so long). The man at the shop said that in spite of all the cosmetic problems, the motor was still in excellent shape and that it would run for many years to come. She still has that thing. Guess which kind of vacuum I have  .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And with perfect timing, the issue of Consumer Reports that just arrived rates vacuum cleaners!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

does the cleaning lady have a suggestion?
I have a rainbow and dyson. rainbow works a lot better but has a lot more set up and down. dyson sometimes used for quick hose work and less costly for kids who don't pick up as carefull as they should
sylvia


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

After researching this topic extensively, I purchased a Hoover bagged upright. It is lightweight and works very well.

http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-UH30010COM-Platinum-Lightweight-Canister/dp/B001PB8EEM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1262198892&sr=8-2

I've had the bagless variety and HATED it. They are messy to clean and you still need to replace filters,etc.

The Dyson vacuum is heavy. I thought about buying one but didn't want to carry it up and down the stairs. (Also it is bagless, big negative)

The Rainbow might have been a quality vacuum twenty years ago but I understand they aren't built the way they used to be. (what is?) Besides, who wants to set up the water, etc. for a quick vacuum job?

The Orecks are decent but I think a bit overpriced.

The Hoover comes with a handheld tank as well which works perfectly to clean baseboards, dust lampshades and curtains, as well as other quick pickups. I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Lisa, that does look like a good one  --  don't know about Ann as the OP but I've been following the topic too since mine isn't really doing a good job anymore, and this one might be just the thing.  I've had a canister one but hauling the heavy thing around is annoying, and I don't have a broom closet so storage is always an issue.  

One question though  --  under "Product Details", Amazon says it weighs 20 lbs., and farther down under the "Product Description", it says it weighs less than 12 lbs.  Can you confirm one or the other?


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Definitely less than 12 pounds. I can carry it easily with one hand.  

The replacement bags are pricey but they are large and don't need to be changed often. Also, they are very thick so there won't be any leakage of dust. I can't say enough good things about this vacuum! I think there is a 10 year warranty on it too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe the combined weight of both the upright and the included handheld - shipping is 20 lbs?
Just re-read the Amazon ad - shipping weight of the stuff is 29 lbs. And the reviewers all said 12 lbs.

Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw the shipping weight of 29, but it also says 20 under Product Details.  But you may be right that for some strange reason they count both pieces together in that.  Anyway, thanks, Lisa!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had both a Filter Queen and a Rainbow (yes, I do fall for scams more than once). Neither does as well as a HEPA filter machine, I know this from my own testing over the years.

I bought a new machine about four months ago. I went Consumer Reports and read up on them, and ultimately went with a Hoover "Windtunnel" model that I then got from Lowes or Home Depot (I don't remember which), which does the job. It has both a bag and a bagless mode with HEPA filter. I'd recommend it. The bagless operation mode requires the HEPA filter to be blown out after the dust receiver is filled, and it last for years.

Mike


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> And with perfect timing, the issue of Consumer Reports that just arrived rates vacuum cleaners!


Hey Susan,
What does the Consumer Reports say?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to subscribe to Consumer Reports, and they didn't like the bagless models.  I don't have the new issue, though.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I needed to replace my vacuum a few years ago. I did an exhaustive search on the internet...reading just about every review that existed out there. My vacuuming needs sounded very similar to yours...I have mostly hardwood with some berber and tile. I also have a Golden Retriever. I wanted to be sure that the vacuum I chose did a good job. I didn't want a bagless model (that's what I was replacing) I thought a bagless was a great idea until I had to empty it. The cloud of dust that's created when you are emptying it was too much for me. The hand held vacs really don't make any dust at all, when emptying, but a full sized vacuum is an entirely different story...then, if it has any sort of filter that needs to be cleaned, it's even worse. So, back to one with a bag. I also didn't want one that I had to adjust every time I was vacuuming on a surface at a different height than the previous one. I never found those dials to be very effective anyway. Finally, I wanted a vacuum with a beaterh brush that didn't kick back dirt at your feet when you were vacuuming. I also wanted an upright. I didn't want to drag a canister vac around anymore. I'm sure I had a few other things on my wish list, but they're escaping me right now. Anyway, after all this searching I came up with a Sebo...not many people have ever heard of it but once I started searching, I found quite a few area vacuum dealers carried it. It's actually the brand that most hotels use...who knew! Once I owned mine, it was amazing just how many I saw out in the wild! It's a bit pricey (not $1900) but worth every penny.

Oh, one of the things that made having a bag acceptable is that no matter how full the bag gets, the suction never suffers. Once the bag is full, the vacuum turns off. The bags are these funky tubular looking things, they're a couple inches in diameter and probably about 16" long. They even come with a cap so when you remove one from the vacuum, you put a snap cap on it and throw it away...no dust, no mess, no smell, etc.

Also, it can easily vacuum under a bed. The clearance is only a little over 5" when held as low as it will go.

I have one in the Sebo Automatic X series. It's a hard case upright...Oh and one other thing...you never have to replace a belt. That was one less thing to worry about.

http://www.sebo-vacuums.com/Products/x4x5.htm

Hopefully I did that right....

So, can you tell I love my Sebo?

Good luck!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Vacuum cleaners that use bags also have filters that get dirty.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Vacuum cleaners that use bags also have filters that get dirty.


Not necessarily. The last bagged vac I used (retro-style Royal) had no separate filters, the bag WAS the filter. If you had allergies, you bought the $8 bag instead of the $6 one, because it had a finer mesh on it (and electrostatic treatment IIRC) to catch smaller particles such as common allergens.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I saw the shipping weight of 29, but it also says 20 under Product Details. But you may be right that for some strange reason they count both pieces together in that. Anyway, thanks, Lisa!


You're welcome Susan! Also, Geoff is right, the weight includes the tank vacuum. They are both in the same box. Let me know how you like it if you decide to purchase it! 



mlewis78 said:


> Vacuum cleaners that use bags also have filters that get dirty.


The Hoover does not have any filters, the bag acts as the filter. The bag is a very heavy, clothlike material.

I will never buy a bagless vacuum again. I didn't even want one in the first place but the options had become so limited that at the time I didn't have much choice.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Susan,
> What does the Consumer Reports say?


Once I actually looked at the _article_ instead of just the cover, I found that it's just a short article on which ones are the quietest, not a full ratings article.

They describe only two models with pics. 
The Miele S 7580 Bolero (upright) -- good but heavy, and a bit pricey at $ 800
The Electrolux Ultra Silencer EL986A (canister) -- quiet and great for bare floors but not that good for carpets, $ 300

Then they mention three others that are CR Best Buys.
Kenmore Progressive 35922, $ 350 (upright)
Kenmore Progressive 27514, $ 300 (canister)
Hoover WindTunnel S3670, $ 300 (canister)

According to the back of the magazine, there were more detailed ratings in the March and October issues.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Once I actually looked at the _article_ instead of just the cover, I found that it's just a short article on which ones are the quietest, not a full ratings article.
> 
> They describe only two models with pics.
> The Miele S 7580 Bolero (upright) -- good but heavy, and a bit pricey at $ 800
> ...


Thanks for posting. I recall that CR often liked the Sears/Kenmore brands. The Electrolux Ultra Silencer wasn't one of their models when I bought my Electrolux Harmony about 5 years ago. It's very quiet compared to most vacuums. It was in the same price range as this one. It uses bags and filters. It gives off a lot of heat, so I got out of the habit of using it . . . couldn't tolerate it in the summer. I often knocked things over when the canister moved.

I had a good Hoover canister before that one. I don't know why, but I didn't knock things over with that canister as much. Maybe I didn't have as much stuff then.

Today I used hand vac on carpet and swiffer on the bare wood floors. I have a Black & Decker and Bissell Pet Hair Eraser hand vacs.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hoover WindTunnel S3670, $ 300 (canister)


Yeah, I think that's the one I bought. I didn't read the magazine article, I subscribe to the web version of CR (searchable, doncha know).

Mike


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a built in vac system:  

But... for in between; I use (and love) the Roomba.  The later models are much improved.  My son has allergies and the Roomba catches so much dust in the filter trap; besides what goes in the regular bin.  I am very pleased with it.  I feel bad; as it gets a bad rap for being a "gadget" but it does work quite well.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> My son has allergies


I sure know about that! I have two large Honeywell HEPA room filters that run 24/7 to keep all the junk out of the air. That's in addition to the filtering that the big humidifier does. The air in my house is so clean you can breathe it. 

Mike


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Isn't it awful? Allergies plain old


Spoiler



suck


 and that's putting it nicely.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> well, the main thing is I don't want it to be work.  We have no allergy issue and just want something pretty light.
> 
> As to Consumer Reports. . . .I'll check there, but I'd say this place beats 'em hands down on certain items!
> 
> Geoff, I thought there was a previous thread on vacuums. . . .I should have looked harder. . . .I'll wander over there. . . .thanks for locating it, Jaasy. . . .


I adore our Miele canister--8 years and going strong--but overkill doesn't even begin to cover it for your situation. LOL We bought it because we have carpets and at the time had four cats + a dog. And me with long hair!

However....

We also have a pair of Roomba robotic vacuums, and those are about perfect for anyone who a.) doesn't want it to be work and b.) has hard surface flooring. The only issues are stairs and fringe on rugs. Since we have pets, I hate fringed rugs anyway. 

Each generation of Roombas has improved (we've had three gens now), and they're amazingly good at what they do. They can handle both hard surface floors (hardwood to tile and all in between) as well as low pile carpets. Set them up, let them run, empty them out. They can be set to run daily, even while you're not at home, and that works well for keeping up with dust. There's some definite drawbacks--emptying them every time they're used (or nearly so, depending on your situation), having to make sure they can't get stuck someplace or snag on power cords lying around, etc. But they're all things you get used to pretty quickly when you realize how much cleaner your floors are when they're vacuumed every single day!

For convenience sake, get two & set them up one on each floor. For $$ sake, get one & just move it up or downstairs as needed. You'll still need something to handle the stairs though--depending on the surface for those, that could be anything from a dustpan and broom to a handheld dustbuster type vac all the way to a "real" vacuum.

Everyone I know who's bought one loves the silly things. They're as addictive as Kindles. And yes, some companies make skins for them!

http://store.irobot.com/home/index.jsp


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A friend of mine thought she was getting a Kindle for Christmas (and was excited about that) but got a Roomba instead. Now I am curious about them. I like the idea of having my floors vacuumed every single day. Hmmm....

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: cleaning lady. I hate to clean. No. Make that *HATE* to clean. My husband said we didn't need a cleaning lady but he was usually at work whereas I'm more often home so it wasn't fair to say, if you want it clean, then clean it.

Did I mention that I hate cleaning?

Anyway, a cooworker suggested a woman she'd started using so, without telling Ed -- who'd poo poo'd the suggestion at least once already -- I had her come out and do a thorough cleaning and then set up a regular thing. That day Ed came home and noticed how clean the house was. I told him I'd called Fran's woman. He said, "oh. o.k." and that was that. 

ak rain: good idea on asking her if she has a preference as she _will_ be the one using it most often!

Lisa. . .that one looks good. . . I was looking at the sticks but they had fairly poor performance it seems. . . .that one looks like just a light full size upright. . . .

Thanks for all your thoughts. . .like I said, this place is better than CR! (Which, yes, I have looked at.)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> A friend of mine thought she was getting a Kindle for Christmas (and was excited about that) but got a Roomba instead. Now I am curious about them. I like the idea of having my floors vacuumed every single day. Hmmm....
> 
> L


I was at a friend's last night and he demonstrated the Roomba that he got his wife for Christmas. I was much impressed. It's one of the later models, and it handled the navigation around his large house really well - even with a tasseled rug in there. You can program it to have it clean on a schedule, and it is very much like having a helpful pet who likes to clean your floors.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a Roomba that I received as a gift. I let it run on my hardwood floors every day, and it definitely makes a difference. THe Roomba easily navigates from the hardwood floor to the rugs with tassles since it doesn't actually have a vacuum but it more like a sweeper. I still use a Hoover vacuum for my carpeted areas.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> and it is very much like having a helpful pet who likes to clean your floors.


LOL! So... what have you named your Roomba?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! So... what have you named your Roomba?


The current two are very unique: "Red" (2nd generation) and "Green" (3rd generation). LOL

We've had a Jeeves, and at least one other I can't remember--Jeeves died while under warranty (full replacement and FAST customer service) and one was fried by a bad power surge/outage while plugged in.

When we got our first one for Xmas a few years back, we literally spent New Year's Eve watching the darn thing run around the house. For HOURS.  They're easily as addictive as the Kindle, and we've found ourselves talking back to the the dumb things when they get stuck someplace. They have a vocabulary of beep sequences that you quickly learn to interpret; the "I'm stuck" one sounds an awful lot like "uh oh"!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a Miele Art vacuum. It is a nice vacuum with a great HEPA system on it, but honestly, I bought it for the roses...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Our friends have a pool sweeper and it's like the roomba in that you can sit and watch it for hours. . . .I must think on it. . . maybe it'd be good to have one downstairs where Ed's putting the tile.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^  My parents have one of those, the kind that wanders around the bottom of the pool but has a tail that floats on top of the water (not sure whether they're all like that).    DD is still a little scared of it, I think, because it moves like some underwater creature!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

So would mine, but it wouldn't last very long.  It would be an expensive dog chewie.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My late dog chased it and played...my new pup FEARS it...I started it up...she squatted and peed on the spot.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> My dog would love a Roomba.


My dog is a shih tzu. He ignores the roomba. My cat is afraid of it and won't come into the room while it is going.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I always need more suggestions. . . . at least until we settle on one!

And, actually, that looks quite promising in terms of price point. . .as I said, it won't be for heavy duty. . . .hmmm. . . .will show this to DH. . .and I see I can order it from Amazon. . . . always a Plus!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Just bought a vac at walmart, and I'm not completely satisfied.  But from my experience, vacuums go fast anyways, so in about a years worth, we'll get a new one.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Hoover Platinum Collectioin Cordless Vacuum
> Hoover Platinum Collection Cordless Handheld


OK, I think I need both of these.... How is the noise level on both of them?

I really really hate vacuuming... The two things that bother me are the cord, and the noise.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK... I bought the hand-held.... I need something to get the bird dander off my fabric blinds.... Here's hoping!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Hoover Platinum Collectioin Cordless Vacuum




For the record, I referred this link to my husband who checked it out. At first he wasn't too keen on a non-corded vacuum but he discovered it uses a replaceable lithium ion battery and he was happy with the length of the initial warranty. So I just ordered it.

Thanks to everyone for your input!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ I just bought that one too, received it on Friday..... I already had the battery charge up from the hand-held, so I put the vacuum together and popped in the battery. It is a nice little vac, perfect for picking up dog hair and bird seed from my hardwood floors. It's pretty quiet, and I love that there is no cord to mess with.

The hand-held is fabulous. Excellent suction power, and not terribly noisy or heavy.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Does a battery come with in the handheld?
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Does a battery come with in the handheld?


Yes. A battery and a charger come with each. Since they are interchangeable, I have put the other charger away in the closet.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I get along with vacuum cleaners about as well as I get along with sewing machines- not very well. I think I've owned just about every kind. 
I did get a kirby from a door to door salesman. It sounded very powerful, and everything worked fine. But it became like of a pain to go from upright to canister, and shampoor. Still, it lasted quite a while and was still working when I got rid of it. The suction was good, but not necessarily any better than any other new vacuum.
I had a dyson slim- the slim isn't as huge as some of the other dysons. Good suction, great for carpet, not so great on bare floors (most of my house is vinyl). Clogged up frequently.
Had an oreck- very lightweight. great on carpet, not so good on bare floors. Clogged up even more frequently than the dyson, and not as easy to clear blockages as the dyson.
Had an oreck cordless stick vac- batteries don't last. Also fell for the infomercial for the swivel sweeper, batteries are really a problem with that.
Now I have a reconditioned rainbow- not the newer versions, one of the older ones. It works great, especially with bare floors and pets. Will pick up wet stuff as well as dry. But, for quick pickups it's not quick solution because of having to fill and empty the water. I have allergies and this has been great for me. I have a cheap royal canister for quick pickups, but I'm not impressed with it for anything other than a quick pickup.
At work, I have two of those shark cordless sweepers for cleaning the operating room floors. Since they aren't vacuums they don't blow out anything, so we don't have to worry about hepa and replacing filters and stuff. Those things are GREAT for quick pickups on bare floors. They hold a charge, and the silly looking handle that breaks down in the middle so you can get underneath stuff without bending over actually works very well! I will be getting one of these for quick pickups in the house or in the travel trailer.
Let us know how the one you got works out. My parents have an older roomba and they never use it after the novelty wore off, but they never kept it recharged so it was never ready to go. The newer ones that dock themselves then they are done look like they do a good job.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had a Kirby for about 10 years. It's great, but so heavy. A friend gave me her vacuum when she moved to Australia, but it's already died. I was using the Kirby downstairs and the other one upstairs. We had a Kirby while I was growing up and never had any problems with it and it lasted nearly 30 years.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yes. A battery and a charger come with each. Since they are interchangeable, I have put the other charger away in the closet.


That's good to know. . . I may spring for the handheld at a later time. . . . .


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I have two kenmore canisters (that were at different times CR best buys) and have been really happy with both.

One's HEPA one isn't ... they look alike and I determined that the "fancy" one has more allergan type bags than the 'plain' one...but those are inter-changable.  One's Blue, One's Burgundy ... I like both, both work well and I haven't had problems with either.

Something about a vacuum costing more than $300 is strange to me ... but I don't have allergies etc (or pets) so I'm more basic.

I also have (and its great too) a bagless Kenmore upright that has 2 beater bars instead of one (they turn in opposing directions) it seems to actually get more "dirt" out of the rug but has a bad habit of getting tangled on the fringe of the oriental rugs. I use it probably about once every 3 months or so to get the rugs more 'deep down' clean after the normal vacuuming.

I like the canister ones cause I can use them to clean the car and they both came with the 'little' upholstry beater bar which I find I use alot ? (well I have carpet on the stairs too).

Generally CR has found canister types better for bare floors than uprights but its about what you like.

Given your penchant for cleaning ... roomba is a good idea...just set it and forget it ... and you'll always be all vacuumed!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've had a Kirby for about 10 years. It's great, but so heavy. A friend gave me her vacuum when she moved to Australia, but it's already died. I was using the Kirby downstairs and the other one upstairs. We had a Kirby while I was growing up and never had any problems with it and it lasted nearly 30 years.


I've probably had my Kirby 20 years and it runs as good as ever. The thing is I've gone from almost all carpet to almost all hard floors, and as someone mentioned changing it over is clunky and dragging it around on the hard floors is a pain. I had hoped it would die but I'm beginning to think it will live forever. Am thinking I will give it to someone in the family and get something easier to use. I need to get a vacuum that works better on hard floors. With 7 dogs I have to vacuum A LOT.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

my new vacuum came today. . . .I guess I should get it out and make sure it works.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> my new vacuum came today. . . .I guess I should get it out and make sure it works.


It takes a few hours to charge the battery, so do that first....


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Just Wonderin said:


> I needed to replace my vacuum a few years ago. I did an exhaustive search on the internet...reading just about every review that existed out there. My vacuuming needs sounded very similar to yours...I have mostly hardwood with some berber and tile. I also have a Golden Retriever. I wanted to be sure that the vacuum I chose did a good job. I didn't want a bagless model (that's what I was replacing) I thought a bagless was a great idea until I had to empty it. The cloud of dust that's created when you are emptying it was too much for me. The hand held vacs really don't make any dust at all, when emptying, but a full sized vacuum is an entirely different story...then, if it has any sort of filter that needs to be cleaned, it's even worse. So, back to one with a bag. I also didn't want one that I had to adjust every time I was vacuuming on a surface at a different height than the previous one. I never found those dials to be very effective anyway. Finally, I wanted a vacuum with a beaterh brush that didn't kick back dirt at your feet when you were vacuuming. I also wanted an upright. I didn't want to drag a canister vac around anymore. I'm sure I had a few other things on my wish list, but they're escaping me right now. Anyway, after all this searching I came up with a Sebo...not many people have ever heard of it but once I started searching, I found quite a few area vacuum dealers carried it. It's actually the brand that most hotels use...who knew! Once I owned mine, it was amazing just how many I saw out in the wild! It's a bit pricey (not $1900) but worth every penny.
> 
> Oh, one of the things that made having a bag acceptable is that no matter how full the bag gets, the suction never suffers. Once the bag is full, the vacuum turns off. The bags are these funky tubular looking things, they're a couple inches in diameter and probably about 16" long. They even come with a cap so when you remove one from the vacuum, you put a snap cap on it and throw it away...no dust, no mess, no smell, etc.
> 
> ...


This thread inspired me to get a new vacuum. I have a Kirby, it's about 15 years old and works great, but over the years I have replaced most of my carpeted floors with hard floors, and it is a pain to drag the Kirby around and change out the accessories. With 7 dogs I have to vacuum A LOT. I researched and also decided on the Sebo, just got it this week. I LOVE it. It works from room to room with no effort, and does a much better job than the Kirby on hard floors. Not to mention no changing out when I go to the carpet. It has cut my vacuum time by half. When I do want to use the wand it is already connected and a snap to use. I had a ton of accessories with the Kirby I never used that just took up space in my closet. This one has a very small footprint in comparison. Plus I just get it out, plug it in, and go! Love it.


----------

